# Creepy Dialog / Movie Quotes / Spoken word / Voice-overs



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm looking for "spoken word" audio material. 

Specifically, I'm interested in ANY of the following:
- Quotes/Lines from scary movies. 
- Spoken Word (from things like Ghost stories, Audio poems, Sound Effect CDs, etc)
- Dialog from Haunted Houses, Amusement parks (Ex: Disney Haunted Mansion, etc)
- Creepy dialog from Commercials, TV / Radio Shows, Documentaries, etc
- Spoken word dialog from Music artists (Ex: Nox Arcana, Rob Zombie, Iron Maiden, Motley Crue, etc)
- Interviews of iconic serial killers (Ex: Charles Mansion, etc)
- Custom audio dialog (Voice-overs) recorded by members of this forum for their Haunts, etc.

The key is that the audio must NOT contain any background music. Some subtle music could be ok, as long as it's quiet enough.

I've ripped some DVD audio of movie quotes from classics like: Saw, Blair Witch, Nightmare on Elmstreet, Scream, Halloween, Hellraiser, House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price), Sixth Sense, etc.
BUT, I'm open to suggestions of movies that might contain good stuff that I haven't thought about.

I care about audio quality. In other words, cd quality. I like to avoid material sourced from old vinyl recordings (i.e. noise, skips, pops, hisses), unless it’s useful material and can’t be sourced digitally.

Thanks!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

The first thing that comes to mind is a scene from one of my favorite horror movies, The Others. It is the scene where they are doing a seance and the medium says "Children, If you're dead, why do you remain in this house?", and the children reply, "But we're not not dead!". I can't remember If there is background music during that or not. Either way, the medium has a creepy voice. You would have to rip that one.

This is a youtube link for "The Devils Nine Questions". It's a pretty bizarre poem that I love. (I think it has pops and skips in it but I think its intentional.)
The Devil's Nine Questions

You mentioned Vincent Price already, but have you checked out the reading he does for The Raven? You can find the audio clip on youtube as well. Also, If you haven't already, be sure to check out the Vincent Price voice over session for Thriller. It features Price in the studio reading his part of the song, and If I remember right, there is no background music. 

Vincent in the Studio (youtube)


I'll let you know If I think of anything else.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One of my favourite quotes that most may not know is a quote from the movie Ravenous. It's towards the end of the movie. Robert Carlyle & Guy Pearce are fighting, rolling around in a bear trap together & since one of them happens to be a bit of a cannibal (don't wanna say which one so as to not spoil it) he says to the other:

"If you die first, I'm definitely gonna eat you!"

It sounds better with an accent so it comes out more like "Eff yoo die fearst, I'm DEFINNALY gonna eetchoo!" I've no clue if there's music over it though.

There's also a ton of quotes from the classic Universal horror movies. Those old flicks generally didn't have music soundtracks. Something you really notice when watching them nowadays, but back then there was no backing music to most of them.

From Frankenstein 1931 version the whole "It's ALIVE!!" sequence would work.

From Bride of Frankenstein "We belong dead." or " I love dead... hate living. "

Dracula (1931) or even the Gary Oldman version
"I bid you welcome"
" Listen to them. Children of the night. What music they make. "
"I never drink wine. "


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Verse 13 said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is a scene from one of my favorite horror movies, The Others. It is the scene where they are doing a seance and the medium says "Children, If you're dead, why do you remain in this house?", and the children reply, "But we're not not dead!".


I'll get this from the library on Monday.



Verse 13 said:


> This is a youtube link for "The Devils Nine Questions". It's a pretty bizarre poem that I love. (I think it has pops and skips in it but I think its intentional.)
> The Devil's Nine Questions
> 
> You mentioned Vincent Price already, but have you checked out the reading he does for The Raven? You can find the audio clip on youtube as well. Also, If you haven't already, be sure to check out the Vincent Price voice over session for Thriller. It features Price in the studio reading his part of the song, and If I remember right, there is no background music.


Yeah, the Vincent Price voice-over for Thriller has been a staple of mine for years. Good stuff.

In terms of the Raven, I found Vincent Price's version to be quite poor sonically. There's another version by Christopher Walken, but it has some terrible echo effect that renders it useless. The best so far is the one read by James Earl Jones. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXU3RfB7308

The "The Devils Nine Questions" while interesting, doesn't appeal to me.



RCIAG said:


> There's also a ton of quotes from the classic Universal horror movies.
> From Frankenstein 1931 version the whole "It's ALIVE!!" sequence would work.
> 
> From Bride of Frankenstein "We belong dead." or " I love dead... hate living. "
> ...


All of these movies are on DVD at my library. I'm going to rip them all and see what I can find.

Thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Two items of interest.

1. I found a couple Halloween "voice-over" audio files on my hard drive from years ago.
They are credited to someone named "Morbius J Kromwell". 
One of the tracks (over 6 minutes long) is called "Gravecast Treats 022 Gravetalk" and is nothing but creepy spoken word dialog. I assume these were made for various Haunts and was wondering if this person still exists on the forum and if more tracks like this are floating around out there.
Anyone know?

2. I stumbled across the creepy voice-over work of "Paul Sparer" (RIP), who was the voice behind the TV series "Tales From The Darkside" (circa 1983-1988). 
I couldn't find anything about him on wikipedia and was wondering if he did more creepy voice over work. Anyone know?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

DJ John said:


> 2. I stumbled across the creepy voice-over work of "Paul Sparer" (RIP), who was the voice behind the TV series "Tales From The Darkside" (circa 1983-1988).
> I couldn't find anything about him on wikipedia and was wondering if he did more creepy voice over work. Anyone know?


Don't see any other voice-over work listed on his iMDB page: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0816926 (Random fact: Apparently he was married to the actress who played Livia Soprano.)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Morbius is a member here, Gravecast has done several & should be in dark corners of they're site.....they were kind of a que line audio they / he did.
I'll dig thru & see if I can find all my copies of those.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Verse 13 said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is a scene from one of my favorite horror movies, The Others. It is the scene where they are doing a seance and the medium says "Children, If you're dead, why do you remain in this house?", and the children reply, "But we're not not dead!". I can't remember If there is background music during that or not. Either way, the medium has a creepy voice. You would have to rip that one.


Finally had a chance to listen to this. Sounds like a good movie. I rarely watch these, but rather listen and extract the good dialog. In this case, there was some good isolated dialog to rip. However the scene mentioned above starts quiet but the music builds and explodes into a loud orchestrated section that kills it for me. However, I'd assume watching the scene would chill your bones. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

